# Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.



## Kyrodar (28. Februar 2013)

*Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Aloha.

Als ich mir gerade n Spiel bei Steam kaufen wollt, ist mir aufgefallen, dass ClickAndBuy nicht mehr gelistet ist, und ich somit keine Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr habe.
Warum ist das so, weiß das jemand von euch?


----------



## Cedde0305 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

WAAAAAS?!

was soll denn sowas?

ich wüsste das auch mal gerne!


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Ich denke die wollen sich von Zahlungsausfällen Schützen.. Da man Lastschriften platzen lassen kann.

EDIT: Hm obwohl. Gibt ja noch Paypal. Selbe in grün.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Gab es die Option "Zahlen per Handy" schon immer? Ist mir heute das erste mal aufgefallen

mfg


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Ich glaub schon.. Jedenfalls hab ich so das letzte halbe Jahr meine Games bezahlt.


----------



## Laudian (1. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Bei Steam zahle ich auch immer per PayPal. Im Grunde macht das doch keinen Unterschied zu ClickandBuy (Das ich ebenfalls verwende, für iTunes). Lastschrift ist Lastschrift.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (1. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

ich bezahle immer per Paysafe Card


----------



## MonKAY (1. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Dann muss ich jetzt anders bezahlen.


----------



## Unleashed (1. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Ich glaube das liegt irgendwie daran, dass viele wohl über Steam russen keys kaufen und das billiger bekommen, aber keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.


----------



## MonKAY (1. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Konnte man etwa über C&B nicht nachverfolgen wo der Käufer herkommt, so wie bei PayPal?


----------



## needit (1. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Schade, fand das immer praktischer als PayPal, da die daten ja gespeichert worden sind und man einfach nur auf kaufen drücken musste.


----------



## Kyrodar (11. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*

Naja, was solls. Bin ich halt auf das Sofort-Ding umgestiegen.



Laudian schrieb:


> Bei Steam zahle ich auch immer per PayPal. Im Grunde macht das doch keinen Unterschied zu ClickandBuy (Das ich ebenfalls verwende, für iTunes). Lastschrift ist Lastschrift.


 
Für iTunes nutze ich nach wie vor CnB, PayPal ist in meinem Land nicht verfügbar.


----------



## ForenTroll (12. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*



Unleashed schrieb:


> Ich glaube das liegt irgendwie daran, dass viele wohl über Steam russen keys kaufen und das billiger
> bekommen, aber keine Ahnung ob das stimmt.


Ich glaube wohl kaum, das Steam sich über seine eigene Plattform selber Konkurrenz machen würde und dort "billige Keys"
vertreibt. Zumal das Ausschließen eines Bezahldienste wohl nichts daran ändern würde.
Außerdem werden diese "billigen Keys" auf ganz anderen Plattformen vertrieben, bei denen vorzugsweise mit Kreditkarten
bezahlt wird. Ganz zu schweigen davon, das diverse Foren voll damit sind, wie viel Probleme es mit solchen "Keys" bei Steam
gibt 

Somit wird das ganz wohl eher Betriebswirtschaftliche oder Sicherheitstechnische Gründe haben


----------



## Shona (15. März 2013)

*AW: Steam bietet keine ClickAndBuy-Bezahlmöglichkeit mehr.*



ForenTroll schrieb:


> Ich glaube wohl kaum, das Steam sich über seine eigene Plattform selber Konkurrenz machen würde und dort "billige Keys"
> vertreibt.


Das genannte "Steam russen keys kaufen und das billiger" bezieht sich darauf das z. B. der Train Simulator 2013 der heute im Tagesdeal ist nur 212 Rubel kostet was umgerechnet 5,29€ sind und somit nochmals 50% günstiger als über den deutschen Store...

Was glaubst du warum Valve immer härter durchgreift wenn jemand über VPN/Proxy im RU Store einkauft oder das z. B. immer mehr Spiele aus Russland in DE nicht mehr aktiviert werden können und das man zum Spielen mitlerweile auch eine RU-IP braucht? Genau weil Spiele in Russland nur ein Apfel und ein Ei kosten und deshalb sind auch die von dir genannten "billig Keys" aus Key-Stores so günstig.


----------

